# What your favorite Nordic Voices album so far since I find em amazing at ancient lore



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

So far I happen to possesses all of there releases, at least 4 of them:

There Reges Terrae is an amazing rendition of Franco-Flemish masters, one whom like such era and genre should listen to this fabulous quintessential.

Than Nordic Voices does Victoria too, whit honorable mention and a truly wonderful album of motets. If you like Victoria (Tomasz Louis da Victoria) you need to consider buying this one too.

Tercio album call Lamentations, whit: Victoria, White, Gesualdo, Palestrina, is sunny and magnificent!
I would purchase this one as well, just do it!!

The fourth I like a bit less, not because its local classical composers, but I did not heard it enough, if i understand these or Nordic Voice paying a tribute to Scandinavia spectrum of composers ala Arvo Part or Peteris Vask, which mean, at least for me neo Alte Musik, thus said and meaning, composer that are still alive instead of doeing modern music there trying to sound ancient lore.

What there best so far, hmm Jesus, are you asking me a question or pointing a gun on my head kind of question hey?

Well ockay Lamentation would be my favorite, second by Reges Terrae closely followed by there Victoria album of superb ,splendide motets, this ensemble is not to be miss out on & remain quite talented, sharpest knife in Scandinavia for polyphony, perhaps? don't you think?


----------

